# What would you consider the most standard/common engin.



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

I think that a 5HP Brigs and straton is the most standard massed produced engin.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

briggs classic/quattro series
they on almost every mower at walmart, the briggs dealer, hd and lowes
next would be the briggs quantum and then the tecumseh ohv engine


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well actually i'd go with the good old briggs 3.5 virtical engine, easiest to fix, good strong power and can be used on many things and they are very light. are reliable and well are one of the oldest engines produced. personally i love em.


----------

